# A quote from Calvin on Worship...



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 3, 2009)

"'...for I am a great King', says the Lord of hosts, 'and My name is feared among the nations.'" --the end of Malachi 1:14, NASB

In regards to God's statement at the end of verse 14 of Malachi chapter 1, in regards to His rejection of the type of worship the people, through the priests, had been offering to God, Calvin has this to say:



> This is what we ought carefully to consider when engaged in God's service. We indeed know that it is a vice which has prevailed in all ages, that all nations and individuals thought that they worshipped God, _when they devised foolish and frivolous rites according to their own fancies_. If then we have a desire to worship God aright, we must remember how great he is; for his majesty will raise us up above the whole world, and cease will that audacity which possesses almost all mankind; _for they think that their own will is law, when they presumptuously obtrude anything on God_. *The greatness of God then ought to humble us, that we may not worship him according to the perceptions of our flesh, but offer him only what is worthy of his celestial glory*.



<Emphasis mine> --from Calvin's Commentary on the Minor Prophets; Vol. 5, p.512.

I know I'm "preaching to the choir" here but this was just too good not to share [in my opinion].

Blessings!


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)

Word up.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 3, 2009)

(by the way I am not pentacostal)


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> (by the way I am not pentacostal)



Could have fooled me. I saw your hands in the air!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 3, 2009)

That was what I was afraid of


----------

